# Central Iowa P&amp;P Contractors



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

We are looking for a honest and dependable contractor to do a re-winterization and lawn re-cut ( I know 2"+ of snow last night :whistling ) at a house in State Center, Iowa. We just got the orders yesterday, our vender knows we will NOT be making the 6hr round trip to complete these like we did for the eviction/clean out, but they treat us well so we are hoping to find a contractor close who is willing to take on a few extra hours of work. 

*Please PM me or reply* if you know of anyone who can help us out and I will forward direct contact and pricing info. The pricing we get is what we will pass on to you just to get it completed, and no this is not a $40 wint, it does pay much better! 

Thanks

Brian


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm 95 miles from this town. If you don't find anyone I might be able to help but not till next week...

OH yeah if its for Mid A or REIR forget it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks all.. 

We may have found someone willing to take it on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

The contractor we were talking with decided to no longer respond once we asked for contractor licensing and proof of liability..

So we are still looking for some to complete a lawn re-cut and winterization in State Center Iowa and now we also have a OI in Marshalltown Iowa (99.9% most likely vacant) and then a bundle pack for securing, clean out, janitorial and lawn cut. Requires a Anaconda digital lock that we will provide if need be. 

While not the biggest payout, this is chance for a 1 or 2 man team to bank a little.

PM or reply for contact info!


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

Good luck with that one. Iowa's been one of the toughest states for us to cover.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2011)

a1propertyclean said:


> Good luck with that one. Iowa's been one of the toughest states for us to cover.
> 
> Linda


Trust us on that one, as we know that all to well. As for most nationals, SW Iowa coverage goes all the way to Illinois 

But we are helping a rep who takes care of us, they can't find any one in central Iowa and it seems neither can us fellow Iwegions!  

Oh well guess that is about $1,200-$1,500 just waiting for a sucker :whistling

All kidding aside, we may just have to suck up the travel time and hotel costs and make the trip to make this weeks income.... I for one hate road trips


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

I know a guy here in eastern IA that does some of this type of work but he is really booked right now. I will see if he is willing to travel to middle IA. I'll pm you if he is.

Cole


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

i would glady help in state center you can give me a call at 641 7500 2298
taylor


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi I live in marshalltown Ia I have over 4 years in preservation services. Fully insured if you need anything around here I can help you out. 641 750 2298 Taylor 
Devig services


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

The reason Iowa got so tough is AMS used the contractors long enough to shore up their own crews. They still do a limited amount of outsourcing, but only to the far reaches or stuff they don't want to mess with. For almost 2 years I ran almost 100 properties for them both HUD and Fannie. Before that I did work for Best Assets, they were far superior in almost every way. Unfortunately I don't see Iowa really getting back up in the numbers it once had for PP, as we never really got hit as hard as some other states. I saw the writing on the wall and while they were dwindling I branched out into homeowners and commercial lots. We parted ways on some bad terms April of last year and haven't missed it since. Besides commercial always pays and they don't take 24%.


----------

